# Week one of 38' chimney build



## SIERRADMAX (Sep 19, 2011)

I hired a local mason to erect a 38' brick chimney for me on the outside of the house. I tried to find a way to bring the chimney up through the inside of the house but the layout of the house framing prohibited me to do so. There were some obstacles in the way and I opted to save some money and do the following:

1. Excavate and pour the footing pinning the footing to the existing foundation. I also poured piers at the two corners of the footing to reach virgin ground.
2. Core drill into the foundation for the thimbles and cleanouts.
3. Move the downstairs Air Handler and re-pipe the plumbing/tie-in the ductwork.
4. Remove the combination vent (powervent) to the boiler and re-pipe the exhuast and intake.
5. Pull the siding off, install ice & water, and re-install the original siding.


----------



## Koko (Sep 21, 2011)

Anymore progress?


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Sep 21, 2011)

You're killing me Koko. We have similar interests.

He's about 6' past the sill. He can only go about 3' a day. I've cut the siding in to about the 2nd floor. I'll post more pictures at the end of the week.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's some progress..

Cleanouts installed.





Almost at the peak. He's averaging 4'-5' a day.





His Mortar joints are impressive.





Inside the chimney.





Fascia cut back.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 2, 2011)

That chimney is coming along well.. The quality looks good too and your home will look better too.. They are passing laws that you have to use a S/S liner even if you have a new chimney for a woodstove install.. Are they doing that in RI?

Ray


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Oct 3, 2011)

Not that I know of. I'll ask the mason doing the chimney. I do know that any newly installed woodstove must be EPA certified.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great!  Did he pack mineral wool the whole length?


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Oct 3, 2011)

Not the whole length. Started about 1/3 the way up.


----------



## Koko (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking real good!  Those are some nice joints.


----------



## Koko (Jan 3, 2012)

So how is it all finished? Are you burning yet?


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2012)

If not finished, be sure the top of the flues terminate at differing heights with the wood flue at least 6" higher than the adjacent flue. 

Also check code for the minimum distance separation from the boiler.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 3, 2012)

Very Nice Looking Install... Looks expensive


----------



## ozzy73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice install. Would you still need an insulated liner if you ran ROXUL straight up the entire chimney ?


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Jan 3, 2012)

The chimney has been finished for a couple months now. I've been lazy to take some pictures. The chimney terminates 3' above the peak and has a stainless cap. My Mason cobbled out his design on the top 6 courses to fit the colonial appearance of the house. I completed the install of a Harman Oakwood for the first floor and I burn at night. But we've had unseasonably warm weather here in the northeast.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/84063/


----------

